# U.K.: Fined for smoking in your own car!



## Fullycanvassed (May 25, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/wales/7524526.stm

I thought the day would never come... but it did, at least in England. Just a matter of time before this makes it across the Atlantic.

Stop the madness! :hn


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

That is so stupid. The man is in an enclosed environement by himself. How could he do less "harm"?


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

O-Danger said:


> That is so stupid. The man is in an enclosed environement by himself. How could he do less "harm"?


Actually, towards the end of the article, it says he had a passenger. They were both smoking and both got fined. Wouldn't want the passenger to have to breathe second hand smoke now would you. 

The world is getting stranger and stranger.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Let's clarify things:

It happened in Wales, which is not England. SOME of the laws are different. We're a lot less likely to pick up random Welsh violations that British violations.

The vehicle was a work vehicle (as well as a personal vehicle) -
_A Welsh Assembly Government spokesman said: "The smoke-free regulations state that a vehicle shall be smoke-free if it is used for work by more than one person, regardless of whether they are in the vehicle at the same time, to protect everyone who uses the vehicle from the harmful effects of exposure to second-hand smoke, regardless of when they use the vehicle.
"Smoking is permitted in vehicles used for work purposes that are for the sole use of the driver and are not used as a workplace by anyone else, either as a driver or a passenger."_

All in all, I think it's one of the more stupid fines I've seen in awhile (even though they were smoking cigarettes not cigars :ss ) but they're crazy strict about a lot of things we're lenient with (i.e. for talking on your mobile while driving you can get up to 2,500 pounds fined, 3 automatic points on your license and up to 2 YEARS in prison....)

This is why I'm American.:tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I regret to inform you...New Hampshire passed a law about two years ago making it illegal to smoke in your car if any of your passengers are under the age of 18...


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

ScottishSmoker said:


> I regret to inform you...New Hampshire passed a law about two years ago making it illegal to smoke in your car if any of your passengers are under the age of 18...


Well that makes sense considering the illegality of them to purchase smokes when it seems like the "closed box" format of a vehicle is basically the constant inhalation of smoke, albeit it not in the first person consumer form.

Or I suppose I'll be proved wrong in like two weeks and am just talking out my buttocks.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

ScottishSmoker said:


> I regret to inform you...New Hampshire passed a law about two years ago making it illegal to smoke in your car if any of your passengers are under the age of 18...


Actually, I don't necessarily disagree with this one. I think one of the saddest things is an irresponsible smoker (cigarettes especially). The other day I was at a gas station filling up, and the king of mullets drives by in his 2-door celica with kids in the back seat (btw no ventilation) and he's puffing away on a cigarette.


----------



## cateyes033 (Jul 1, 2008)

Next no smoking in your own house or yard. I smoke my sticks in the backyard of my home sitting around my fire pit. Maybe one day they will be jumping my fence to stop that too.


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

I simply cannot believe it... What's the world comming to???


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

The truth is you cant smoke in company vehicles while carrying a passenger, but most companys prohibit smoking in all their vehicles anyway. You always see the tradesman smoking in their vans regardless, ive never heard of anyone being stopped (yet!).We cant smoke inside public places, i dont know of anywhere "non smoking" outside though, whats the smoking policy in the US regarding outside? JUst curious cuz im over in NY soon on honeymoon.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Cigarin-Martin said:


> The truth is you cant smoke in company vehicles while carrying a passenger, but most companys prohibit smoking in all their vehicles anyway. You always see the tradesman smoking in their vans regardless, ive never heard of anyone being stopped (yet!).We cant smoke inside public places, i dont know of anywhere "non smoking" outside though, whats the smoking policy in the US regarding outside? JUst curious cuz im over in NY soon on honeymoon.


Where in NY? the laws change locally.


----------



## BigAl_SC (Jun 10, 2008)

My local city government has a non smoking policy anywhere but a tobacco shop. My happy hour bar has a 10 foot simicircle in duck tape on the front sidewalk to show how far you have to be. The front door stays open all the time now. You get your drink and put it on the table by the door (no alcohol on the sidewalk) then you walk outside the circle to light up. It really is funny watching everyone walk back and forth. 

The best part is that only the inhaling is against the law. We all wait to exhale till we are back in the bar........


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

This is stupid, I live in North Carolina and I'm lucky that the Anti-smoking Nazis don't have much pull in the state, but in the local news all week have been talking about the Anti-tobacco policy's in all schools that start next week. They say its for the health of the children; what a load of bullshit. I work for the NC school system and never seen any body of legal age smoking on the campuses, and the ones that smoke don't care if there a rule anyway, all this comes down to is the smonazis are trying to push there agenda. This is the start of battle in the tar heal state and all I can say is "Its time to load the AK and go to war.":gn:gn:gn


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

chenvt said:


> Actually, I don't necessarily disagree with this one. I think one of the saddest things is an irresponsible smoker (cigarettes especially). The other day I was at a gas station filling up, and the king of mullets drives by in his 2-door celica with kids in the back seat (btw no ventilation) and he's puffing away on a cigarette.


I disagree with you on this, I think the man is irresponsible, but it is hes kids and he's chose to raise them any way he wants as long he's not abuse them.


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

ambientboy said:


> Where in NY? the laws change locally.


 Hi, we're going to Newark, Brooklyn n Manhatton Island :tu


----------



## lotstar-cl (Aug 19, 2007)

sound like something out of demolition man.


actually i think they even smoked indoors in that movie not even Hollywood can think of such stupidity.:r


----------

